# SSD Linux hier Gentoo

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen.

Dazu möchte ich auch ein SSD verwenden. Deshalb habe ich ein paar Fragen an Euch. Vielleicht habt Ihr da schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?

1 Welche SSD?

Lt. bisherigen (mir bekannten) Erfahrungsberichten halten nur die Geräte von Intel länger durch? Könnt Ihr das so bestätigen?

2. Welches Dateisystem sollte man verwenden? Bisher verwende ich ext4.

3. Welche Mountoptionen? Oder gibt es da nichts spezielles?

4. Welche Kerneloptionen sind wichtig?

5. Welche Verzeichnisse sollten nicht auf die SSD? (Temp /var/temp Portage?) /home soll auf einem herkömmlichen Festplattenraid liegen.

6. Verwende KVM bzw XEN zur Virtualisierung. Sollten die Images der VM's auch auf die SSD?

Danke schon mal für jeden Denkanstoß.

G. Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit Crucial RealSSD C300 und Crucial M4

1. Siehe oben

2. ext4

3. norelatime,noatime,nodiratime,discard

4. keine

5. /var/log, /tmp, /var/tmp/ Die hab ich als tmpfs, der Rest ist ganz normal auf der SSD. Daten liegen auf einem Netzlaufwerk.

6. Wenn du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auch in der VM nutzen willst, ja. Ich hab die Images auf dem Netzlaufwerk liegen, da ich das nur selten benutze.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, da ich selber demnächst mir eine ssd zulegen will hätte mich interessiert wieso ext4 als dateisystem?

Was ist denn mit speziellen dateisystem wie jffs oder yaffs? Was ist an denen anders, sind die nötig/besser?

und was ist mit btrfs? spricht etwas dagegen (außer dass es noch nicht stabil ist) es auf ssds zu verwenden?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## schmidicom

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 4. Welche Kerneloptionen sind wichtig?

 

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 4. keine

 

scheduler?

Punkt 4 beim folgenden Link:

http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/

----------

## disi

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit Crucial RealSSD C300 und Crucial M4
> 
> 1. Siehe oben
> ...

 

Ich mag die 'discard' Option nicht. Jedes Mal, wenn ein Block nicht mehr belegt ist, muss das Laufwerk extra Arbeit verrichten.

Dafuer habe ich einen cronjob, der einmal am Tag laeuft und 'fstrim /' ausfuehrt. Das Dateisystem ist dann egal.

btrfs hat noch Optionen immer nur neue Blocks usw. zu beschreiben.

Wenn meine SSD 5-6 Jahre haelt, ist das OK  :Smile: 

//edit: arg, sorry

p.s. Ich glaube Alignment ist wichtiger, damit nicht halbe Bloecke beschrieben werden. Das machen aber neuere Partitionierungstools automatisch, wie gptfdisk.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Wenn meine SSD 5-6 Jahre haelt, ist das OK 

 

Meine OCZ hat 3 Monate gehalten. Bei ReiserFS und Eclipse-Riesenprojekt. Ich bin auf eine Hybrid-HDD umgestiegen.

----------

## disi

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Wenn meine SSD 5-6 Jahre haelt, ist das OK  
> 
> Meine OCZ hat 3 Monate gehalten. Bei ReiserFS und Eclipse-Riesenprojekt. Ich bin auf eine Hybrid-HDD umgestiegen.

 

Ich hatte eine 64GB Imogen fuer ~2 Jahre, die benutzt nun ein Bekannter schon wieder fuer 1 Jahr. Die Intel in meinem Laptop ist auch schon wieder ~10 Monate alt...

Vielleicht war die SSD von Anfang an nicht so gut?

Auf meinem NAS habe ich eine OCZ, das ist aber FreeBSD und da wird auf der SSD praktisch kaum geschrieben.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Vielleicht war die SSD von Anfang an nicht so gut?

 

Die erste hatte einen Serienfehler, der dann nach meiner Garantierückgabe ermittelt wurde. Die 2. Liegt als RAM-Festplatte (also Strom weg -> Daten weg), noch hier kaputt rum. Muss ich mal zurück geben.

Gebranntes Kind ... Ich könnte es ja mal wieder ausprobieren. ...

----------

## Tinitus

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Vielleicht war die SSD von Anfang an nicht so gut? 
> 
> Die erste hatte einen Serienfehler, der dann nach meiner Garantierückgabe ermittelt wurde. Die 2. Liegt als RAM-Festplatte (also Strom weg -> Daten weg), noch hier kaputt rum. Muss ich mal zurück geben.
> 
> Gebranntes Kind ... Ich könnte es ja mal wieder ausprobieren. ...

 

Hallo,

habe mir nun mal eine 120Gb Intel SSD geholt. Mal testen wie es geht. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist ja nun doch nicht so wie gedacht...selbst am SATA 3 Port.

G. Roland

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gibt es für die SSD's eigentlich ein art "eigenes" Smart-Tools? Also zur Einschätzung der Lebensdauer?

Meine ist vom Oktober 2010 und ich hoffe schon das sie länger als 2 Jahre hält.

Ich habe eine SSD von INTEL und eine von Corsair, mit beiden bin ich sehr zufrieden was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft. Ausschlaggebend war für mich aber der geringere Stromverbrauch zu Rotierenden Festplatten. Bei bedarf kann ich diese immer noch in den Standby-Modus schalten wodurch sie absolut keinen Ton mehr von sich geben.

Edit: Kann es sein das eine MYSQL-Datenbank automatisch unter /var/lib/mysql Speichert? Ist mir eben erst aufgefallen und ich fand es nicht so lustig bezüglich der Schreib-Operationen.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Jan 03, 2012 8:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## piccolo

Ich habe im Geschäft eine 160GB Agility 2 von OCZ geleistet oder leisten lassen  :Wink: 

Zuhause habe ich mich für die Curical RealSSD C300 mit 128GB entschieden.

Ich habe auch ext4 laufen mit den Bootoptionen noatime, ich musste nichts spezielles am Kernel anpassen die SSD wird als /dev/sdx device erkannt fertig.

Ich benutze VMWare Workstation bzw. privat VirtualBox habe die VM's aus Platzgründen auf eine kleine externe USB SATA Platte ausgelagert.

Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist wirklich extrem spürbar!

Gruß

piccolo

----------

## LinuxTom

 *piccolo wrote:*   

> ... ich musste nichts spezielles am Kernel anpassen ...

 

Denk bitte an Trim, sonst hält sie nicht lange.

----------

## piccolo

Hi danke für den Hinweis, Trim ist aktiv.

Gruß

piccolo

----------

## tuam

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Was ist denn mit speziellen dateisystem wie jffs oder yaffs? Was ist an denen anders, sind die nötig/besser?

 

Die sind eher für Flashspeicher ohne die Eigenintelligenz der SSD-Festplatten gedacht.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## musv

Da ich viele Konzepte von Reiser4 mochte, leider die Kernelpatches aber bei 2.6.38 stehengeblieben sind, hab ich mich mal an BTRFS gewagt. Da gibt's 'ne Mountoption "SSD". 

http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Btrfs_Dateisystem#SSD_Optimierungen

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mir eine Crucial M4 128GB als Ersatz für meine ausgefallene HD geleistet (siehe anderen Thread) und darauf ein Backup kopiert.

Als ich die LiveCD gebootet hatte, zeigte hdparm auf der neuen Platte einen Durchsatz von ca. 270 MB/s an.

Jetzt habe die das System direkt auf der SSD am laufen und hdparm zeigt nur noch ein Rate von ca. 170 MB/s an. Woran kann der Unterschied liegen? Irgendeine Kerneloption?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Irgendeine Kerneloption?

 

Wenn Du das System neu aufgesetzt hast oder ein Update gemacht hast, ist vielleicht ein Trim hilfreich?

----------

## Erdie

Trim habe ich leider schon gemacht. BTW. was passiert dabei eigentlich genau?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Trim habe ich leider schon gemacht. BTW. was passiert dabei eigentlich genau?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Erdie

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TRIM ist ein Befehl zur Markierung ungenutzter oder ungültiger Datenblöcke auf Speichermedien zum Zweck der späteren Wiederbeschreibung[1].
> 
> Der TRIM-Befehl ermöglicht es einem Betriebssystem, dem Speichermedium Solid-State-Drive (SSD) mitzuteilen, dass gelöschte oder anderweitig freigewordene Blöcke nicht mehr benutzt werden. Im Normalfall vermerkt das Betriebssystem nur in den Verwaltungsstrukturen des Dateisystems, dass die entsprechenden Bereiche wieder für neue Daten zur Verfügung stehen; der Controller des Solid State-Laufwerks erhält diese Informationen in der Regel jedoch nicht.
> ...

  Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM

----------

## Erdie

Danke  :Smile: 

Wie oft sollte man das denn so machen?  Kann man das auch zu oft machen oder beliebig häufig?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Danke 
> 
> Wie oft sollte man das denn so machen?  Kann man das auch zu oft machen oder beliebig häufig?
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

DU musst da gar nichts machen, dass sollte das Dateisystem bzw. eine Komponente zwischen Dateisystem und des Gerätetreibers.

Wobei man das auch von hand anstoßen kann durch ein tool namens fstrim

siehe auch http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:SSD_discard_%28trim%29_support

----------

## Erdie

Dann verstehen wir uns falsch. Ich habe  das so verstanden, dass man explizit trim <devicename> aufrufen muß. Falls das stimmt, muß  ich mich doch für eine Frequenz entscheiden, wie oft ich den Befehl einplane.

----------

## hurra

Ich lass das immer beim Runterfahren des Systems laufen, sprich ca 1x am Tag.

----------

## piccolo

Hi,

also es gibt auch im Gentoowiki einen Eintrag zu SSD's unter Gentoo:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Drive

Ist ganz hilfreich!

Gruß

piccolo

----------

## disi

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum manuellen trim oder automischem  :Smile: 

Wenn die Partition verschluesselt ist mit dm-crypt ist Trim nicht unterstuetzt. Ich bin kein Verschluesselungsexperte aber die Entwickler meinen, dass wenn man die Daten manuell alignen kann und verfolgen welche Bloecke zusammengehoeren waere das ein Sicherheitsrisiko und TRIM wird nicht unterstuetzt werden.

----------

## LinuxTom

Doch es wird unterstützt. Man muss jedoch eine extra Option in der fstab anschalten. Zumindest beim ext4. Beim btrfs weiß ich es noch nicht.

----------

